# Vehicle Break In



## lumberjack (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Everyone,
I'm looking to get a bit of help from you. I had my vehicle broken in to sunday night. It was parked in our driveway just south of NDSU campus. A$$holes made off with a pretty good haul. They grabbed my pack with all my fishing tackle, gps w/chip, and my call lanyard with all the duck and goose calls that I actually use. If you could keep your eye out and let me know if you hear about anyone trying to unload some of the following gear it would be much appreciated. Rewards would likely be in order.

Gear taken:
-Lowrance iFinder H2Oc w/Minnesota Lakemaster chip
-3 clear Plano tackle trays with assorted lures and takle, including one tray that had 16-20 assorted rapalas. 
-Normark folding fillet knife, black rubberized handle w/5"blade
-Leatherman Multitool
-Green/Black/Tan call lanyard with one goose band, one duck band, and a band off of a GHG FB Goose
-Buck Gardner 'Baby Buck' duck call, bule/green wood with clear poly insert
-Foiles MeatGrinder, black and smoke
-Death Row Calls, single reed call with black delrin barrel that has been frankensteined with a 'Baby Buck' clear poly insert
-Buck Gardner Shawn Stahl Signature Series goose call, black barrel with smoke insert
-Gander Mountain day pack, camo

Any info would be appreciated, there has been a police report filed. Our neigbors also had their vehicles looked through. A laptop was taken from them.

Thank You,
Casey


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

When I went to school we lived in some old crappy houses across from sweeny cleaners south of campus, I thikn they were condemed shortly after we moved out and now there is an apartment there. Anyway we had private parking in the alley in back, but if we parked back there, someone woudl break in, even if the car was in teh garage. the only way we could stop them was to park out on the street. I feel for you, you may want to call pawn shops if you ahve the serial number of yoru GPS.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

You did a good job with that list. I would take the list to all the pawn shops not only Fargo but Grand Forks and others in the area. Most pawn shops do NOT want to buy stolen goods.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A #2 trap on a short chain under the front seat. oke:


----------



## lumberjack (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah I actually asked the officer I filed the report with if I could throw out a few traps (I'm partial to #6's). I never heard "no" so we'll see how this one plays out.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

The traps might get you in trouble.

Hang a few treble fish hooks on stainless steel leaders inside where someone would reach in. They feel the hanging piece, like a spider web or string and jerk back. It catches them for you to find later and you can call the ambulance and cops to get them to take to the hospital to have the hooks removed. Works like a charm. Little damage unless they really start jerking and then the others are caught on their arms as well. Holds them in place and isn't difficult for the hospital guys to remove without being life threatening. Sure, a .270 would be more satisfying - but catching the idiots sure has its positive points since they can't get caught with the hooks until they actually have hands inside the vehicle.


----------



## lumberjack (Sep 3, 2008)

Well the thieves struck again. None of the vehicles in or driveway were noticeably messed with but our neighbors took a big hit. The kid had his truck broken into and they got away with everything from gps' and ipods to calls and a couple guns(felony) including the kid's Maxus. All in all there was about $4000 worth of stuff taken this time. Once again a police report has been filed which includes the serial numbers from the guns. Now lets hope the police can do something with the info they're given.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Your neighbors aren't the brightest bunch are they? Shoulda learned from your ordeal not to leave $4k worth of gear in their vehicles at night.

I say IR trail cams and traps are in order. Can't expect the police to catch these worthless asshats. Pretty ballsy losers to boot, coming back to the same place so soon.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds like they need to set up an episode of 'Bait Car' in your neighborhood. Good luck on your stuff! I know living in Fargo you sometimes get lulled into a sense of complacency but there are still some a-holes out there.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Any chance you could let us know a bit more info on where you live? I'm not far from the NDSU campus, and I'd like to be able to keep an eye out. Don't usually keep stuff in the truck, but I do tend to pack the night before an outing...guess I'll be rethinking that little time-saving maneuver. :-?


----------



## lumberjack (Sep 3, 2008)

We're in a house a couple blocks south of campus on College St. We've started to talk to other neighbors in our alley and have started to move towards a conclusion of who might be doing all this. There was a family of, we'll say laborers to keep myself from being too discriminatory, who lived in a house in the area for most of the summer. They moved out a few weeks ago and since then things have been disappearing. Seems like they stuck around long enough to scope everything out and now they're coming back to see what they can find.


----------

